# Getting used to a road bike...



## Hydra (27 Feb 2011)

Yesterday I received a large box containing something that resembled a bicycle. After a tinker here and a twist of an allen key there it was, in fact, a bicycle.

I've got myself a Verenti Kilmeston from Wiggle after months of gradually building up to the leap to a dropped-bar 'road' bike. Hours and hours of research and reading various forum 'which bike...' posts based on my needs, and generally good reviews lead me to the Kilmeston, and I clicked 'add to basket'.

I must say it certainly is a strange experience, and I'm not entirely certain that I'm 'set up' right. I've adjusted the saddle height, fore-aft position, and I've swapped saddle itself (bloody uncomfortable thing was that stock one) as best I can... yet the bike still feels awfully alien. I find that I'm super conscious of the fact that I seem too stretched out on the hoods and too cramped on the drops, despite the fact that the frame measurements are more-or-less identical to my other cycle (B'Twin Fitness 2) - and I often found myself mimicking drop-style on said bike. I must mention that I _am_ getting more used to the Kilmeston each time I ride it... so is it just a matter of adapting to the new style? Is the 'stretched out' feeling anything to be concerned with initially?

Another concern is the compact chainset. I'm used to riding with a triple, 48-38-28 and 12-25 in the rear. I spent most of my time in the middle ring and the smallest half at the rear, jumping up to the 48 on my downhills, and using the 'granny ring' on extreme occasions (hangovers esp.).
I cannot seem to get used to my compact set-up. I have 50-34 up front with 12-27 out back. I find I keep getting 'trapped' or confused in one ring or another. It seems 50 is too extreme for most situations other than flat/downhill, and as though 34 is just too weak for anything other than a hill of any degree (I find I can climb MUCH more efficiently than my other set-up). When I'm caught in-between a hill and a flat/down I seem to chuff up my gear selections and end up in a big-big/small-small combo, which surely isn't acceptable. Am I just crap at working my gears, or is it down to 'cadence' (something which I haven't really looked at)?

Both of these 'concerns' of mine are probably down to unfamiliarity and will probably self-rectify with time, patience and experience, but the simple fact that such an unfamiliarity exists is the reason I'm posting and I'd like to hear what people have to say.

I apologize for such a long post, and thank anybody who makes it to the end


----------



## buggi (27 Feb 2011)

sounds about right to me. i felt stretched out at first. You can get a shorter stem though if you feel too stretched. might be worth popping in your local bike shop and getting them to adjust the bike to fit you properly. i had this done about 2 years after i had my first bike LOL. first thing they did was new saddle and shorter stem, and heighten the saddle slightly. it felt a lot better after, less bum bruising and less stiff neck. now when i get a new bike i always change the stem for a shorter one

i did forget where my brakes were the first time i used it and nearly came a cropper lol  

not sure what to say about your compact. i like mine, but others may have better advice. it might just be that you need to get used to it.


----------



## steve30 (27 Feb 2011)

When I got my new road bike a few months ago I took it along the path around some houses. I nearly fell off a couple of times .

Officially, my road bike is slightly too big for me, but the only issue I have is similar to yours, and that is that I am a bit stretched out. Doesn't bother me too much, but it could be better. The bike does have a rather long stem so I will in due course, swap it out for a smaller one.

I see you only got the bike the other day. It may well take a few weeks of riding to get used to it and to adjust it correctly, maybe making a small adjustment every other day. Personally, I don't buy any of these mathematical fitting methods and prefer trial and error.

Much as I enjoy riding my road bike, when I go on my hybrid, it suddenly feels much more 'normal'. Probably because that is the style of bike I am used to riding.

I can't really comment on the compact chainring as I have a triple.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2011)

after riding a brompton (folder) for 12,000 miles, i bought a cx bike for the winter (brommie just struggled too much in snow), i too felt a bit different. it soon passed, and i too was used to having unreasonably low gears ( i had a fancy gearbox fitted to the brompton). however 10 weeks on and my legs have strengthened, i even managed to clear widdup hill (a local bitch of a hill, 25% in places). so, before you do anything drastic, give your body time to adapt.

hope that helps.


----------



## gbs (27 Feb 2011)

@hydra: the changes in yr grear ratios are not dramatic but are noticeable - the lowest gear on the new compact double is probably roughly equivalent to yr previous next to lowest gear. The compact top gear is, likewise, "taller"/higher ratio than the triple top gear.

From what I have seen Sheffield is quite hilly so it is not surprising that you are finding a that the new bike poses a challenge; but IMO 34:27 should give you enough assistance on the hills. Having said that I must reveal that I have 34:29 on my double c/w setup - but then I was a v late beginner. Over time you will surely adapt unless you have a serious weight or lack of fitness problems.

Maybe some of the often discusssed mental strategies are appropriate

never look to the top
divide the hill into manageable chunks
count pedal strokes in groups of 5 alternating between L and R
Lucky you - youth is on yr side.


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Feb 2011)

Switching to a compact from a triple, you will find hills a struggle to start with, as to be honest, using the triple has meant you've been able to take it easier. The compact will force you to build up more strength in your legs over time.


----------



## GrasB (27 Feb 2011)

Hydra said:


> Another concern is the compact chainset. I'm used to riding with a triple, 48-38-28 and 12-25 in the rear. I spent most of my time in the middle ring and the smallest half at the rear, jumping up to the 48 on my downhills, and using the 'granny ring' on extreme occasions (hangovers esp.).
> I cannot seem to get used to my compact set-up. I have 50-34 up front with 12-27 out back. I find I keep getting 'trapped' or confused in one ring or another. It seems 50 is too extreme for most situations other than flat/downhill, and as though 34 is just too weak for anything other than a hill of any degree (I find I can climb MUCH more efficiently than my other set-up). When I'm caught in-between a hill and a flat/down I seem to chuff up my gear selections and end up in a big-big/small-small combo, which surely isn't acceptable. Am I just crap at working my gears, or is it down to 'cadence' (something which I haven't really looked at)?


Using the big-big combo is normal on a compact & don't worry about it being wrong, from a chain wear point of view it makes no difference & as for drive efficiency. My measurements show that using the large chainring & sprockets is more efficient than any other combo (eg 52/23 is more efficient than 38/17 & 34/15).

Flying Dodo, it really depends on the gearing, the OP is losing 1 gear at the bottom end due to different cassettes.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Feb 2011)

I got a bike with a compact a couple of years ago - exactly the same gearing as yours. My previous bikes had been triples. 

I still recall the agony of trying to climb hills on my first club ride on it. But people do climb with those ratios. You can either persevere and you will get used to it, or change the gearing for something more comfortable.

I chose the latter course - before I used that bike again I had put an 11-34 on the back with a new rear mech. I can still climb in a higher gear on that bike but love having the option to go down to something significantly lower when I want to either take it easier or just climb at a higher cadence. SRAM now markets this set-up as its 'sportive groupset' or something like that

The compact really comes into its own on my commute which is flat with only the odd incline. I leave it in the large ring all the time. With a triple I would frequently have to change between middle and outer rings. The other advantage of the compact is that the front shift is so much less tricky and chain-offs are much less likely compared to a triple.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Feb 2011)

I use a compact double on my commuter and i find that the gear i "start" out from on the flat is the small front ring and gear number 4 from the spokes (if that makes sense ?) .As soon as i get going i change onto the big ring at the front and work up from there and if i hit a hill i cannot get up on the big ring i drop back onto the small front ring when it gets to harf on the "start" gear on the back.

With it being a compact it does mean as soon as i drop to the small ring my legs go ten to the dozen for a few seconds, you can either click to the next gear up on the back or try and time it as i do so that in a few seconds you have hit the gear you would have needed for the incline.When i feel energetic i can drop 1 gear closer to the spokes at the back whilst keeping the big ring on the front.

My bike runs a 50-34 front with an 8 speed 12-25 on the back.Maybe the 27 is to large a gear and you need a more closely spaced cassette?

Persevere with it and you will soon get used to it !!

This site is a quick way to fit your bike..

http://www.jimlangley.net/crank/bikefit.html

Or a more complex way ..
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


I have a long leg and a short torso for my height so although i need a 52 i really ride a 54 with a smaller stem so i get a good leg line with a flipped , shorter stem so my seat to handle bar drop and reach feels right.


----------



## gbb (27 Feb 2011)

There's several things you can do hydra...
If you're feeling too stretched out, can you flip the stem?, that'll bring the bars up and to you a little, also consider loosening the bar clamp and tilting the bars back a little. That'll bring the hoods back to you. Those adjustments made mine a lot more comfortable. The more you tilt the bars of course, the more difficult it is to get down on the drops, but i hardly ever do anyway.
If you spent precious little time on the granny of your triple, rather than changing the cassette, try a 36 or 38T compact inner chainring. Easy peasy to change and it reduces the huge jump between the 50 and the inner.
I run a 40T inner on mine, but i dont have proper hills. 
Can't say it would definitevely solve your problems, i dont know your fitness or terrain, but they're all achieveable with little expense and easy to do.


----------



## Alembicbassman (27 Feb 2011)

My 36/50 compact on my cheap Halfords road bike is more user friendly than my 34/50 on my expensive road bike except when climbing hills, when the 34 is great.

You can swap the cassette to get ratios you are happier with.

Use all the gears, except the two opposite extremes (small small, big big) and use the trim positions on the front derailleur too to avoid chain rub.


----------



## fimm (27 Feb 2011)

I asked this question 3 years ago on another forum: here's the thread: http://www.tritalk.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51528&highlight=
I did get used to the bike - just keep at it and it will feel more normal.


----------



## chillyuk (27 Feb 2011)

I have just got myself a road bike, and am changing from a hybrid. I have only done two rides on it so far, both about 20 miles. The first ride was murder, everything ached. The second ride, this morning, was a different experience altogether and much more pleasurable, and now 4 hours later I feel fine. Once the bike is set up for you it is just a matter of getting used to it as others have said.


----------



## jig-sore (27 Feb 2011)

after commuting all week on one bike it takes me a few minutes to get used to the feel of my weekend bike, and i still make mistakes with the two types of gearing


----------



## Hydra (27 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks. You've definitely encouraged me to stick at it and wear myself into my new bike rather than fretting about it not being right.

I think the problem with getting used to the compact is the fact I brainwashed myself in to believing that 'crossing' the chain was badbadbad, but from what I've read this doesn't seem to be (as much of) an issue with a double chainset. Extremes, I guess, should be avoided though?

I went out for a decent ride today after work, only about 5 or 6 miles but it was varied enough for me to get a proper grasp of things. My body seems to be slowly adapting, and controlling the thing has become almost second nature. Still concerned about my reach on the hoods (riding in the drops is actually quite a pleasure on the quick flats and downhill), but I'll persevere.

I definitely do not want to give the bike back to Wiggle, but the 30-day 'test ride' should be ample time to get myself sorted.

Worse comes to worst it'll be a shorter stem/different chainrings


----------



## Hydra (27 Feb 2011)

jig-sore said:


> after commuting all week on one bike it takes me a few minutes to get used to the feel of my weekend bike, and i still make mistakes with the two types of gearing



I can imagine. It'll be a strange sensation methinks when I next ride my other bike...


----------



## Dave Davenport (27 Feb 2011)

It's pretty common to have to change stem length, there were about a dozen (leftovers) for sale at our club auction last week.

OT; I ride through Kilmeston quite often, but not on one.


----------



## teletext45 (27 Feb 2011)

i've been cycling for only two months now( my last bike was a bmx about 8 years ago, when i first started cycling i felt a bit stretched out/wobble and generally uncomfatable. After 2 months of cycling i feel comfortable. Regarding the gears, a triple chainset would have a few overlap gears, whereas the compat removes all of these.

Nice bike btw, keep with it, most of all, have fun!! 

andy


----------



## Banjo (27 Feb 2011)

Provided the bike is the correct size you will get used to it. I may be a slow learner but it took me months to get used to my roadbike after riding flat handled bikes now i love it.

I think someone mentioned turning the stem the other way up. This will raise the bars a bit which may help you get used to the bike.

Good Luck. I really like the look of the Kilmeston


----------



## Hydra (27 Feb 2011)

Thanks. I may well try the stem-flipping option if I still feel uncomfortable in a few days.

As for the Kilmeston, 'tis a good bike indeed. Perfect for what I want: drops, mudguards and rack capabilities. And it's not too bad for speed either


----------



## twozeronine (28 Feb 2011)

I'm in a similar position as you, Hydra. I've just got myself a compact (having only had triples before), and am also getting used to the difference in gearing. It sounds like I used the same sort of gears as you did on a triple, and I'm finding that the gears I mostly use with the compact are on the big ring/middle to large sprockets. I feel that gives me a decent cadence (not been too knowledgeable on the subject either). I might play around with the small ring/small sprockets, but I'm not sure I'd use the small ring for anything but hills.

I also feel a tiny bit stretched out, so I might get a shorter stem (current one is 120mm, which I think is quite long), but will wait to see if I just need to get used to it. I rode 30 miles yesterday and only had a tiny bit of shoulder ache/lower back ache, which was on and off. That could just be because my muscles were a bit stiff from wrestling with some stubborn pedals the previous day.  I didn't have any discomfort commuting in today.

By the way, I'd definitely recommend test riding any future bikes, to make sure it fits. Sounds like you got it right this time though.


----------



## Moodyman (28 Feb 2011)

From my experience I'd say you need at least half a dozen long rides to find your optimum position. Take a set of Allen keys with you and adjust accordingly when you feel a little pain/niggle.

Then....never let anyone have a ride.

They'll adjust it to suit them and you're back to square one.


----------



## Hydra (1 Mar 2011)

barefoot said:


> I've just got myself a compact (having only had triples before), and am also getting used to the difference in gearing. It sounds like I used the same sort of gears as you did on a triple, and I'm finding that the gears I mostly use with the compact are on the big ring/middle to large sprockets. I feel that gives me a decent cadence (not been too knowledgeable on the subject either). I might play around with the small ring/small sprockets, but I'm not sure I'd use the small ring for anything but hills.
> 
> I also feel a tiny bit stretched out, so I might get a shorter stem (current one is 120mm, which I think is quite long), but will wait to see if I just need to get used to it.
> 
> By the way, I'd definitely recommend test riding any future bikes, to make sure it fits. Sounds like you got it right this time though.



It's comforting to know I'm not alone in this. I find that I can climb really well on my small ring, and much quicker than I could on the triple. It's the point in between changing between big and small ring that I find myself unable to grab a gear that's ideal. I suppose it's something to figure out over time.
My stem too is 120mm. I seem to be adapting to it but I reckon a centimeter less would improve stuff. seeing how it goes, though, is probably the best (and definitely cheapest) optionl.




Moodyman said:


> From my experience I'd say you need at least half a dozen long rides to find your optimum position. Take a set of Allen keys with you and adjust accordingly when you feel a little pain/niggle.
> 
> Then....never let anyone have a ride.
> 
> They'll adjust it to suit them and you're back to square one.



Good advice squire. So far today I have heightened my seat a wee touch, and then lowered it half that amount. So far, so good. The only adjustment (barring reversing the stem) I'm avoiding is tilting the handlebars. I find my levers are in the most 'ergonomic' position they can be at the moment.

As for letting others ride my bike... no chance!


----------



## Dave Davenport (1 Mar 2011)

Most shops would/should swap a stem for free, worth asking wiggle.


----------

